# Lian Li DK-02X



## Darksaber (Dec 16, 2014)

The Lian Li DK-02X should not be considered a computer chassis. It should be considered a designer table with the ability to hold two full systems. But is the biggest of the DK line of desks still a functional piece of furniture, especially once its costs vs. design vs. functionality triangle has been considered?

*Show full review*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2015)

Dayum, dis so sexay


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 10, 2015)

I like it, pity the keyboard tray is so big.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 10, 2015)

like school table and no cover for cables


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 10, 2015)

And $1000!!! That is insane to price it that high!


----------



## Brusfantomet (Feb 10, 2015)

Never understood the want for a desk that you will have problems geting a chair with a person under, And all these desk cases have that problem.

This coming from LianLi is not that weird, as they have the pc-ck101 "train" case.

But, choice is always good.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Feb 10, 2015)

Love to see someone bring this to a LAN... LOL

Table,... I brought my own.

I don't like the idea, I really don't like the cost


----------



## BackSlash (Feb 10, 2015)

Too expensive!!! and not the best of the market. I think the middle, where the legs are not well designed, and the tray for the keyboard too. Looks 'nice' for the pics but not for everyday use. IMO


----------



## mroofie (Feb 10, 2015)

nickbaldwin86 said:


> Love to see someone bring this to a LAN... LOL
> 
> Table,... I brought my own.
> 
> I don't like the idea, I really don't like the cost


lol when i saw the pic i thought someone reviewed a grill xD

and thanks for that table comment lmao ^.^

and yes this thing is is very expensive (on topic)


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Feb 10, 2015)

mroofie said:


> lol when i saw the pic i thought someone reviewed a grill xD



A grill is always nice at a LAN... emmmm BBQ!!! yummmy


----------



## ZoneDymo (Feb 10, 2015)

This is just too nerdy and uncomfortable for my taste.
Also rather pointless.


----------



## brian111 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lian Li has had a niche market for unusual (and expensive) cases for a while now.  Recently it looks like Inwin has joined them.  If you can get customers willing to buy, why not I guess.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 10, 2015)

LianLi makes some great cases and I really like the looks of this desk. I would wait for version 2.0 because the legs look poorly designed and there should never be an instance where the desk can fall over due to working on the internals.


----------



## efahl (Feb 10, 2015)

Yo, bitches, I herd you like desktops so I put a desktop in your desktop.


----------



## Uplink10 (Feb 10, 2015)

It lacks adjustable legs, and it would be nice if it had monitor stand from rear for at least three monitors. And it could also have holes for adding monitor stand from the left and right side.


----------



## BackSlash (Feb 10, 2015)

if you google "red Hardbringer" or go directly you will see a much better designed desk than this. Expensive too.


----------



## caleb (Feb 10, 2015)

Idea is kinda funny but the lack of space around keyboard and mouse would drive me insane and is a totally missed design ergonomically


----------



## damric (Feb 10, 2015)

Can I have the review sample?


----------



## maximoor (Feb 11, 2015)

Looks like a barbecue grill. An expensive one, for sure.


----------



## xfia (Feb 11, 2015)

maximoor said:


> Looks like a barbecue grill. An expensive one, for sure.



when I saw the pic I was like no way did they review a grill haha  pretty awesome


----------



## silapakorn (Feb 11, 2015)

No thanks. I already have a desk.


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 11, 2015)

The table is awesome and the price is awesome as well, but @silapakorn said it best I already have a desk.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 12, 2015)

I must say, from the thumbnail, I thought TPU is reviewing a barbecue stove....


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 24, 2015)

@1000$ they wont be selling many, like that ugly ass Thermal take crap case.


----------



## CjStaal (Sep 17, 2015)

I was thinking about getting this. But the legs look flimsy, I don't know how good my leg room would be, and the keyboard tray looks uncomfortable and unable to be adjusted height wise.


----------



## jaggerwild (Sep 17, 2015)

Well if you really like it then, I would think better legs could be made/found. Like everything, where there is a need..................


----------



## phlegm (Feb 8, 2016)

I am extremely close to buying one of these, but I just noticed one fatal flaw, at least for me.

Have a look at this photo provided by Lian Li:
https://picasaweb.google.com/106531253135633425031/DK02?feat=embedwebsite#6007916168386345682

In particular, note the bundled up usb cable for the keyboard.   For a $1000+ desk/case, I simply would not be pleased with that.    Even worse, at this point I'd only be using the mini-ITX side (on the left), so my mouse would have to plug in on the left USB bank, and its cable would have to run across the length of the keyboard tray to my right hand.

While a wireless keyboard and mouse fixes this, I'm a heavy gamer and much, much prefer the wired versions.

I was looking at the assembly of the keyboard tray, and there doesn't seem to be any space at all to run a cable through.   Ideally, all Lian Li would have to do is create 3 clean holes at the seam of the keyboard tray (left, center, right) - where it meets the desk, and this problem goes away.   (I would run the cables cleanly underneath the desk.)

Yes, I realize that when pulling out the system drawer you'd have to ensure enough cable slack, or disconnect the mouse & keyboard, but I don't think I'd be opening things up too much after assembly.

Anyway, just about bought this today, but this held me back.   If anyone has any ideas/workarounds, I'm all ears.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 9, 2016)

The other issue that I seen @phlegm , is the size of the keyboard/mouse tray. I don't know about you but I would be banging the mouse into the cabinet part of that desk all the time. It seems very very small to me. A good sized mouse pad would be hanging over the edge of that tray.


----------



## phlegm (Feb 9, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> The other issue that I seen @phlegm , is the size of the keyboard/mouse tray. I don't know about you but I would be banging the mouse into the cabinet part of that desk all the time. It seems very very small to me. A good sized mouse pad would be hanging over the edge of that tray.



Great point.   Just measured my Corsair pad and it is longer than the tray.


----------

